# My new ultramacro lens



## Mooseontheloose (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll probably get run right out of this forum for posting these but oh well:greenpbl:

EDIT: More added
1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12





Started working on the SEM and I'm still trying to figure out exactly how to run everything (this is the most finicky, complicated camera you will ever use). I've only taken a few but over the next few weeks I'll try to get some cooler pics of more interesting stuff up.


----------



## ifi (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm, no idea what it is 

What are these objects and what was the lens you used?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mooseontheloose said:


> Started working on the SEM and I'm still trying to figure out exactly how to run everything (this is the most finicky, complicated camera you will ever use).


Details please!  "SEM" is not exactly a google friendly term, lol!

:thumbup:


----------



## Mooseontheloose (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha, sorry. SEM - Scanning Electron Microscope. The first pic is just bacterial cells and the second pic is of something called a Diatom. Most of the stuff I take pics of will definitely not be recognizable to most people. If you notice the scale bar on the top it says 10 micro meters. Do I win most powerful macro lens??


----------



## ifi (Jun 15, 2010)

You won :thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mooseontheloose said:


> Do I win most powerful macro lens??


Yeah - what is that, like 100:1, or more?



You win.


----------



## GregR (Jun 15, 2010)

Actually I think these are rather neat, and are VERY macro 

I don't think I would want to shell out the $$ for something like that though, what I do have is expensive enough!!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome to have the access to such a machine!  Love to see some new views of everyday items.


----------



## Overread (Jun 16, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Mooseontheloose said:
> 
> 
> > Do I win most powerful macro lens??
> ...



*sniffle* and I thought I was doing good at 20:1 
I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it I want it !

Though having had a quick google around its not exactly handholdable I think - and its price tag might require a mortgage.....

Anyway great early results with the setup - be great to see some pics of the machine itself and also read about your experiences and see how things develop! It certainly lets you get into a whole new world of macro photography!


----------



## Mooseontheloose (Jun 16, 2010)

Definitely! I'm really excited to get to work with this beast, but since it's for work and costs something like 40 bucks an hour to run, I can't really just screw around and take pics of random things. Most of my pics will probably be related to bacteria or viruses, but if I can sneak some time in I'll definitely try to take some pics of other things!


----------



## Markw (Jun 16, 2010)

Overread, how are you getting 20:1? 

Mark


----------



## Overread (Jun 16, 2010)

Well getting somewhere around over 20:1
IMG_1970 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_1966 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

MPE65mm macro at 5:1 plus canon 2*TC plus sigma 2*TC plus 68mm of extension tubes. The TCs alone come to just under 20:1 (sigma TC is 1.95 rather than full 2). It's not easy and I should do some more playing around (and its super long).


----------



## Markw (Jun 16, 2010)

Thats really awesome.  Lucky you.

Mark


----------



## Mooseontheloose (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't remember what magnification exactly those 2 images were but the SEM ranges from 5000% to 300,000% magnification, those were probably around 40,000.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmm...  So if 1:1 is 100%...  1000% would be 10:1 ... 10,000% = 100:1 ... 100,000% = 1,000:1.    ...nice...lol.

(unless my math is wrong...)


----------



## AlexL (Jun 16, 2010)

can i get this from adorama?   Nice new "toy" you have there!


----------



## supraman215 (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't like how the bacteria are lit in #1 try moving your flash off camera. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## NateS (Jun 17, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> I don't like how the bacteria are lit in #1 try moving your flash off camera.
> :mrgreen:


 
Funny as it may be, I'm sitting here wondering...should we be critiquing composition?  I mean, this is being posted as photography and not science so compositional rules should apply.  

Cool as this is...from a photographic standpoint...number 2 is way too centered for my tastes.  Might be neat to see some actual compositional rules applied with this type of extreme macro.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (Jun 18, 2010)

NateS said:


> supraman215 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like how the bacteria are lit in #1 try moving your flash off camera.
> ...



I was considering this too. It's going to be difficult to balance the two because in #2 for example, if I present this picture to my boss, he will want it centered so you know exactly what the point of the picture is. If i make it more creatively oriented shall we say, it may come out poorly for scientific reasons. Again it will come down to whether or not I have time to play around on my own with it. Heres a bunch more that i found from that week.
1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10





Some are a little blurry, i know, but the machine was out of wack one day and we couldn't get anything clear.


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW! I had so much fun using one of these once!
People would stick all sorts of things under it and during lunch and coffee breaks we would guess what it was from the pictures.


----------

